# [boot]kernel panic

## sadonfa

Tengo un problema con la instalacion de gentoo, y cuando termino y empieza a cargar me sale estos mensaje:

please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

kernel panic - not sysncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

Ayudenme estoy sin sistema por esto y llevo mucho intentando instalar este sistema

Gracias y espero su colaboracion lo mas pronto posibleLast edited by sadonfa on Tue Apr 05, 2011 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Asegurate que /etc/fstab esté correcto. Un error muy común al instalar un nuevo sistema es rellenar correctamente fstab pero olvidar comentar estas líneas:

```
# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/p$

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

#/dev/ROOT              /               ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/SWAP              none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0
```

----------

## sadonfa

Si eso ya las comente o mejor dicho los compuce

----------

## agdg

Un error de ese tipo se debe a una configuración incorrecta en fstab, grub o el kernel. Si ya has descartado el fstab, revisa la configuración de grub y por último asegúrate que has compilado los drivers correctos para tu controladora ide/sata.

----------

## sadonfa

Gracias estoy comprobando el kernel ya que e descartado el GRUB y el FSTAB

----------

## omarelrockero1

que kernel estas usando compilado manual o un genkernel.

prueba primero con un genkernel y una vez que tengas el sistema funcionando puedes configurar y compilar un kernel desde las fuentes de gentoo o si prefieres de kernel.org.

#emerge gentoo-sources

#emerge genkernel

#genkernel all

y lo agregas al grub

----------

## upszot

hola..

  bienvenido... 

creo que no hay mucho mas por agregar de lo ultimo que te dijeron...

por otro lado seria conveniente si cambiaras el titulo del post por algo asi como "[boot]kernel panic" que es mas representativo con tu problema y una ves solucionado agregarle {solucionado}...

Por favor no lo tomes a mal, (no va con malas intenciones), de esa forma nos ayudamos entre todos, a los que tengan ese mismo problema a encontrar tu post y a que mas gente lea el post... (por lo general este tipo de post "ayudaaa", "help", etc, se pasan de largo...)

Saludos y espero que disfrutes de tu gentoo =))

Edit: buscando el texto del error encontre esto... (esta en ingles) pero por ahi te sirve...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473695-highlight-unknownblock+0+0.html

y estos... http://www.espaciolinux.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=39421

http://www.esdebian.org/foro/19394/solucionado-apuf-cambiar-kernel-kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs

----------

## sadonfa

Muchas gracias por la informacion, no tenia idea del titulo del tema, y lo otro ya que soy nuevo en esto estoy empezando a usar los foros. pero lo voy a cambiar enseguida y espero que le sirva a alguien como yo que este empezando.

----------

## Otamay

=O. ¿Podríamos ver tu línea del grub y el fstab? ¿tienes soporte incluído en el kernel para el sistema de ficheros donde se encuentra root ( / ) ? ¿qué tal con el soporte para tu disco duro en el kernel? Ehm... ¿usas initrd?.

Saludos!

----------

